# Red Trapdoor spider



## G_Wright (Mar 5, 2004)

I've just bought a red trap door spider i think is a Gorgyrells species 

I was just wondering as it said that these have a very dangrous bite. I was just curious if this was true or if it was false info.

Thanks


----------



## metzgerzoo (Mar 5, 2004)

If you can get the actual scientfic name of your particular species that would help a lot.  Ther are many differnt "trap door" spiders that belong to different families and have many simularities, somw who's venom is more potent than others.


----------



## Hogge2k (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm absolutely no expert, but a google search gave me this:

from easyexotics:



> Red Trap Door Spider - Gorgyrells species Wild collected and currently 6 - 8cm
> These have a potentially dangerous bite!


....but its "second hand" info, so I don't know about the veracity...


----------



## Malhavoc's (Mar 5, 2004)

Was bt by a black trap door. Washed wound under extremely hto water no effects suffere. I know its not red trap door but Its a relitive gongeryal [spelling?] species as well. btw think you have the wrong forum. try "other arachnids"


----------



## Critterfarm (Mar 5, 2004)

AFAIK no reported serious reaction to Gorgyrells sp. but as they are closely related to other more significant spiders caution is advised.


----------



## G_Wright (Mar 5, 2004)

thanks guys for the help


----------



## G_Wright (Mar 5, 2004)

just found out that species whise it could of been labled wrong because I found it again under the same common name with the i
latan name Stasimopus robertsi and I also found a care sheet for it


----------



## MacCleod (Mar 7, 2004)

These spiders are very hard to determine 
I also have a Red African for a few weeks now, but still not labelled 
The differences between the species are very small. It's something with the position of the eyes.


----------



## jen1302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics on how to sex traps and whats the best size to breed.

Lately it's been over active like now hanging on the side of it faunatarium using lid vents for grip and waiting to get the cricket on the lid.


----------

